# Wagon wheel rug finished!!



## Patti110654 (Jun 8, 2011)

First pic is the rug completed but still on the frame. I would have liked to make it a little bigger but I ran out of red material . The second pic is the finished rug.


----------



## knitandnat (May 3, 2012)

Very nice , and that looks a very interesting way of making a rug .


----------



## dotdot (Feb 6, 2012)

let's see a picture of the frame ! i am intrigued with your project / love red too


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

Absolutely wonderful! Thank you for continuing to share...


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

lovely


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Fabulous. Mom used to make these. Love the way you have worked the colors into a design.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I love it! Great rug.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Very cool! Great job.


----------



## Patti110654 (Jun 8, 2011)

The frame


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty rug, beautiful work.


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

Very nice & interesting!! Did you use material, old tee shirts etc.????


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

That is amazing! Was that frame made specifically for this? Have never heard of it before.


----------



## Moon (Jun 21, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

dotdot said:


> let's see a picture of the frame ! i am intrigued with your project / love red too


I started on one a bit ago.. My frame was a hula hoop..
I didn't finish it, I got married and moved... 
In your search bar type in.. Hula Hoop Rug..
Good Luck :-D


----------



## Patti110654 (Jun 8, 2011)

The frame is made specially for wagon wheel weaving. I bought it from a lady in Texas, the name of her business is Becca's House. It comes with a 38 inch frame and an 18 inch frame and the stand. I used cotton material. I don't know how well stretchy material would work . . . Maybe I'll try it sometime


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I m making one of these but I'm just using a hoola hoop as the frame and double chunky yarn in denim blues still a WIP


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

lilfawn83 said:


> I started on one a bit ago.. My frame was a hula hoop..
> I didn't finish it, I got married and moved...
> In your search bar type in.. Hula Hoop Rug..
> Good Luck :-D


Thank you


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Patti110654 said:


> The frame is made specially for wagon wheel weaving. I bought it from a lady in Texas, the name of her business is Becca's House. It comes with a 38 inch frame and an 18 inch frame and the stand. I used cotton material. I don't know how well stretchy material would work . . . Maybe I'll try it sometime


Thank you.


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

Awesome!!! I LOVE it. And your home is lovely.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very cool I love it. Will have to try it soon. By the way I got my little square loom I played today but have to go back to work for the week so my life is short again. Up at 4:30 out of the house by 5:30 am.... Talk soon it is very pretty.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Kool !


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

It is very attractive..I wonder if a "hula hoop" could be used for the frame?


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

That's really a great project!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

That's beautiful!!!!!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

that is very pretty


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

Already, wow, gorgeous


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks for posting.. it is as beautiful as I had imagined it would be..xo


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

Wow lovely :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I really like this!

Hazel


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

Oh its 
fabulous. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

neat.


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Beautiful! I enjoyed viewing the pictures of the work in progress.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

beautiful and the runner on your mantel is awesome did you make it?


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Wonderful rug. I think that I'd have to hang it on the wall though. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hula Hoop is the least expensive and most versatile frame for beginners. and recycle old T/shirts and old clothing>>
a great recycle project>>>

And your rug looks great too


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Very nice :-D


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Great job.


----------



## MadelineF32 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

